
Spanish Design Student Creates Sleek New Spotify Gadget - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/13/spanish-design-student-creates-sleek-new-spotify-gadget/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
unwind
This:

 _Perhaps the coolest feature of the product’s design is its inclusion of 192
LED nodes, which display volume levels, battery life, and Internet
connectivity on the device’s face._

Has got to be one of the silliest sentences on TC today, at least. Calling
LED:s "nodes" in a tech-oriented publication just makes me cringe. What is a
"node", anyway? Also, I guess the idea of using LED:s to display information
is not totally novel, I think I've seen that done before.

I agree that using said LED:s to form what appears to be a matrix display
filling the entire front of the device, while _looking like_ old-school
ventilation holes, is clever.

